# OT: What's in your driveway?



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

I've noticed a lot of the people who post here are also automotive enthusiasts, so I was curious, what is in your driveway right now? I'll allow posts of previous cars, albeit interesting cars. (pshop your plates out if paranoid)

Currently:
daily, gti swap project, lifted fox project, and the 75 rocco.



















Previous: 83 gti ad 90 gli. both track/backroad whores


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Stock 2008 Ford F150, with an ECV hitch cover, of course.


----------



## markka (Jul 5, 2010)

04 Yukon XL, 08 Civic SI, 01 Mustang GT, 96 Grand Cherokee Limited and a 94 Jeep Wrangler(built for rock crawling) I have to many cars need to sell a few.


----------



## Carl Hungus (Nov 29, 2005)

What's a driveway?


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

My driveway has an @ssload of sequoia needles, soon to be replaced by an @ssload of liquid amber leaves.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Besides my E-30, my wife has a C5 Vette.


----------



## MTBShane (Oct 24, 2008)

2011 E92 Comp Package M3 with some aftermarket goodies......cause apparently it was too slow stock! ;o) Oh, I drop the seats and put my bikes in the back - BOOYA!
;o)


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Driveway?*

How about bedroom!


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

F350 4x4 turbo diesel crew cab longbed [with a Lance 1055 truck camper for that long bed] Mini Cooper Clubman S, Volvo XC70


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

My 2' long driveway is only long enough (as per homeowner's association rules) to park bikes in for an hour or so (please, people, buy a _real_ house and _not_ a dumb ass townhouse!!!):


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rain drops


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*Lectric?*



Gregg K said:


> How about bedroom!


Awesome, most ultimate man cave. 'Lectric blanket much?


----------



## xls (Oct 22, 2004)

Gregg K said:


> How about bedroom!


Now that's a bachelor pad!


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

You ain't seen nothing. There's a machine shop to my right. A Porsche behind the 4wd crane. I've even got a kitchen and bathroom with full shower.


No electric blanket. It has hydronic heating. 95% efficient state of the art boiler/hot water heater system.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

the bike hauler.










that thing that never gets driven 









need 24in rims and coke white leather. 
lol


----------



## jonala (Nov 25, 2005)

2001 Tundra and a little black dog.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

revision coming soon...


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

You have great taste as these are the two same exact cars that I have:thumbsup:



redmr2_man said:


> the bike hauler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonala (Nov 25, 2005)

Double post, request delete.


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

I've got two Jeeps.
This one is in the shop, getting it running again - for it's 50th birthday - after 7 years parked in my driveway. Had it all fixed up at one time. Drove it to Colorado and back and also drove it to Utah for the ski season back in the mid '90's. 
An all original (except the roof rack) 1961 Willys Wagon.









And my 1993 Wrangler


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

My buddy Jeff Zell got his dream car last year.

I gave him his dream outfit.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

You guys have never seen my samba bus huh? It matches the samba bike.

fc


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm a car addict as well as a bike geek... Aside from my daily driver (2000 3/4 ton Suburban, a SUPER reliable vehicle, BTW...), I have a really clean, original '67 GTO, a '72 Short bed, step side Chevy C10, 2 1990 Toyota 4-Runners, a 2000 ML320 and a '72 BMW 2002 project. Too many cars, I know, but the 4-Runners are drivin by my sons.

The Bimmer is the one I'm having trouble getting traction on. I pulled out the original engine and trans. and have stuffed in a 1986 MBZ 2.3-16 and Getrag 5 sp. Everything is mounted, but I need to get pedals sorted out and get her fired up. This one will be my Autocrosser. 

Too many toys...

Chuck


----------



## piaadoll (Dec 1, 2006)

oooh! car enthusiast here! i'm actually a mod on an audi forum. my hubby and i both drive a4s, but he's moving over to the mazda speed3 side.

actually, i should look for a pic with mountain bikes on top of my car. hmmmm

https://www.audizine.com/gallery/data/500/4923424438762426l.jpg


----------



## cooltool (Oct 7, 2006)

2003 Dodge Durango, 06/07ish Honda civic, and the pride and joy... 2004 SVT Cobra!


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

my car stays in the garage....i got the car a month ago and just got the roof rack for it so this will be taking me to rides soon....in the driveway is our subi wagon (wife's car), vw jetta (son's car and station car) and our beat up minivan (transport vehicle)...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I have two Subaru's. A 2005 WRX Wagon and a 2001 2.5 RS Coupe. They're great cars. Both have a few small things done, mostly suspension work, to make them handle a little nicer and be a little more fun for the trip to work.


----------



## jbt56 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm spotin' a 1997 Chevy Stepside (black, lowered), the wife's 2007 PT Cruiser, and my new pride and joy, my 2011 Mustang GT  .


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

cohenfive said:


> in the garage is my car....i got the car a month ago and just got the roof rack for it so this will be taking me to rides soon....in the driveway is our subi wagon (wife's car), vw jetta (son's car and station car) and our beat up minivan (transport vehicle)...


Downsized from the 5 to the 3 huh?


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

nachomc said:


> Downsized from the 5 to the 3 huh?


not much of a downsize...but yes. two of our three kids have flown the coop now and my old car just hit 10 years old and even though it was in great shape we wanted something a bit more sporty...but it had to be comfy and be able to take two sets of golf clubs and three people at a minimum. we were looking around for a few weeks and this car popped up on cl at a very good price so we snagged it. i got the oem rack on ebay, and have a thule 594xt in transit for it. lots of fun and all the new tech is a blast to use.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

i've got this old ugly thing smashed between kids toys and bikes....and an A4 wagon quattro thingy in the driveway...


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

CHUM said:


> i've got this old ugly thing smashed between kids toys and bikes....and an A4 wagon quattro thingy in the driveway...


/thread

Do not have one of these driveways and my garage is shared. But my Jeep is parked on some street, I got an app to remind me, hopefully without a parking ticket.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Thats a 6.9 sled*



francois said:


> My buddy Jeff Zell got his dream car last year.
> 
> I gave him his dream outfit.
> 
> fc


Not 2 many of those left. I wonder if parts are avail.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Ryan G. said:


> /thread
> 
> Do not have one of these driveways and my garage is shared. But my Jeep is parked on some street, I got an app to remind me, hopefully without a parking ticket.


I don't know about that. the 2002 with a cossie 2.3 16 valvetrain sounds awefully interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Currently my driveway is taken up by a wooden wheelchair ramp. So not only do I not get to ride my bike, but I have to look for street parking and get wet in the rain when going to the car.

But the day I'm cleared to ride again, that wheelchair ramp becomes a jump


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I used to have some fuuuun cars in the drive way.

66 GT Fastback
79 Bronco XLT
75 Bronco Stroppe Baja
03 Infinity G35 6MT

But ultimately having a kid and choosing bikes over cars...my fun daily driver is a 90 4Runner. Tough little truck.


----------



## sactojesse (Apr 19, 2004)

2005 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited 5-speed wagon.










1966 VW Karmann Ghia convertible.










2000 Kawasaki KLR 650










2006 Bajaj Chetak 150


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

sacto, we have the exact same wagon except it's a slushbox (wife's car)...it's a fun little wagon.


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

Not in my driveway in these pics but here's my baby


----------



## JMann (Mar 3, 2004)

something to do when it's to hot to ride.


----------



## sactojesse (Apr 19, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> sacto, we have the exact same wagon except it's a slushbox (wife's car)...it's a fun little wagon.


:thumbsup:


----------



## josho (Jan 28, 2008)

Not in the driveway, damn condo... just about time to find a new bike hauler though. :thumbsup:


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

*67 bug*

67 bug, my daily driver


----------



## kster (Nov 15, 2007)

My RX8 at Thunderhill:










Photo by GotBlueMilk Photography.


----------



## sactojesse (Apr 19, 2004)

karyg said:


> 67 bug, my daily driver


Nice! 67 is often referred to as the "best" year for bugs. First year of 12V and sealed beam headlights. Last year of the old painted dash, bumpers, horn grills, taillights, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## SunGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

What's on the driveway right now is an Arima Sea Hunter (small 15'ft fishing boat) & P.O.S. looking flatbed car trailer. I know, I'm a sore thumb to the neighborhood. 

The cars between my wife and I:
'85 Corolla SR5 
'86 MR2 NA-> S/C
'88 Camry Wagon
'90 Celica 4WD Turbo
'91 MR2 NA 
'91 MR2 NA -> Turbo
'97 Dodge 2500 Diesel - When will Toyota make a Diesel Truck. Hino doesn't count!

Previous cars includes: 03 WRX Wagon, '93 MR2 Turbo, '91 MR2 Turbo, '85 MR2 NA, '87 MR2 NA.

Future car: 04-06 Xb & FT86!


----------



## SunGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

DucJ said:


> Besides my E-30, my wife has a C5 Vette.


The only BMW I would actually buy ... E30 M3.


----------



## SunGuy (Aug 30, 2010)

MTBShane said:


> 2011 E92 Comp Package M3 with some aftermarket goodies......cause apparently it was too slow stock! ;o) Oh, I drop the seats and put my bikes in the back - BOOYA!
> ;o)


If you're still on stock ECU and want an extra 20 hp out of it, fill it with 100+ octane!

A month ago, I had a group of these at my shop for a dyno day! ~360-405 rwhp!

I'm all about 4 bangers with turbo!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sactojesse said:


> 2005 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT Limited 5-speed wagon.


Dooope. Any mods?


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

Carl Hungus said:


> What's a driveway?


It's one of those places you PARK your car. Unlike the parkway which is one of those places you DRIVE your car.

99 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4
03 Lexus LS430


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

motorbacon said:


> I don't know about that. the 2002 with a cossie 2.3 16 valvetrain sounds awefully interesting :thumbsup:


Yeah... This one is a joint project with my oldest son, but since he went down to SLO for school, we haven't made much progress. It should have an awesome power to weight ratio! That, along with the struts, lowering springs, and aftermarket sway bars that we have should make it run with the Evos and Subi's at our local track.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice. The old M5 was sweet though.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I have a short driveway, so I only have garbage cans. Can't block the sidewalks here or the old folks can't get around in their wheelchairs.

2002 Audi A4 1.8 turbo/quattro/manual with sport and winter packages. GIAC chipped, and aftermarket N75 turbo bypass valve.



Wife drives a 99 A4 Avant 1.8 turbo quattro manual with a lightened racerboy sport clutch and flywheel.



I love me some turbos and AWD, I tell you what.


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

1974 Porsche Carrera # 335 out of 528 original Gulf Blue = sold it a few months ago


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

NSX, M3 and a VW Golf but this has been my favorite ride from the garage (lately) ...


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

2008 VW Touareg with a V10 TDI:










1995 Range Rover Classic LWB 25th Anniversary:










And, a 2010 Audi A3 TDI. I don't have a picture handy, but it looks more or less just like this:


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I managed to pick up a 1999 Honda Odyssey for mountain biking. 205,000mi and counting. Runs like a top.

To regain the man points lost when driving the minivan... 
After buying an E46 that ultimately may have/have not saved my life in a nasty crash six months later, I bought another one :thumbsup: 
2003 Performance Package 330i. It's my baby.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

95 BMW 325i
94 BMW 526it
67 BMW 1600, 71 BMW 2002, 74 BMW 2002 
00 Honda S2000
03 Ford E350

and this 1978 Ducati 900SD Darmah








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

slobberrrrrrrrrrr.....



jeffh said:


> and this 1978 Ducati 900SD Darmah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kuuk (May 26, 2008)

Family rig that may make it to a few select bike races next season.


----------



## jms (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thidwick The Westy*

1984 Volkswagen Westfalia, AKA, "Thidwick" from the Dr. Suess story, "Thidwick The Kind Hearted Moose". Since it came off the scrap heap in late 2007, here's the short list of stuff it's undergone:

To bare metal repainted, rust repair, body work
New 3 light acrylic tent
South African 4 light grill and Halogen lights.
2.3 liter engine
Upgraded cooling system
Lifted Syncro suspension w/15" wheels and BFG M/S tires
Recaro driver seat
South African Big brakes
Solar Panel and inverter


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Awesome.

Morgan


----------



## marcus4333 (Dec 13, 2008)

jeffh said:


> 95 BMW 325i
> 94 BMW 526it
> 67 BMW 1600, 71 BMW 2002, 74 BMW 2002
> 00 Honda S2000
> ...


very nice Duc! :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

kuuk said:


> Family rig that may make it to a few select bike races next season.


That's a Boggs vehicle right there. Let's go!!

Where's your TDI that you're going to give to me?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jms said:


> 1984 Volkswagen Westfalia, AKA, "Thidwick" from the Dr. Suess story, "Thidwick The Kind Hearted Moose". Since it came off the scrap heap in late 2007, here's the short list of stuff it's undergone:
> 
> To bare metal repainted, rust repair, body work
> New 3 light acrylic tent
> ...


A car is special when you give it a name. My kids named my car 'Bleny' after the little green fish in Finding Nemo.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jeffh said:


> 95 BMW 325i
> 94 BMW 526it
> 67 BMW 1600, 71 BMW 2002, 74 BMW 2002
> 00 Honda S2000
> ...


Do you have a big compound?

Do you take out the motorcycle?

fc


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

jtkkz said:


> 1974 Porsche Carrera # 335 out of 528 original Gulf Blue = sold it a few months ago


WOW!!! I can only imagine how sweet those six carb bodies make the engine sound at top revs and off-throttle! :thumbsup:


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

zorg said:


> Nice. The old M5 was sweet though.


it sure was, but the m3 is sweet too! might be the last of the breed as well, as they move to smaller engines with turbos.


----------



## Darkstar187 (Sep 6, 2010)

here is my whip!


----------



## SLOboy (Apr 6, 2006)

74 toyota FJ40 on 31" swampers and everything else is stock.


01 Silverado step side.


----------



## kuuk (May 26, 2008)

It is close to christmas, but that is a pretty big ask. Ok, case of Tecate for the TDI


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> WOW!!! I can only imagine how sweet those six carb bodies make the engine sound at top revs and off-throttle! :thumbsup:


Here is a vid of the car 

Video of '74 Carrera with Sycip Rally muffler / R-shields


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jtkkz said:


> Here is a vid of the car
> 
> Video of '74 Carrera with Sycip Rally muffler / R-shields


Nice man. It seems folks are very scared of modding a Porsche. I guess you just got to do it right.

How many miles on that thing and how much did you let it go for?

fc


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

DucJ said:


> Besides my E-30, my wife has a C5 Vette.


God's chariot... :thumbsup:

Here's my e36 lowered on style 5s and a few other mods.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

jtkkz said:


> Here is a vid of the car
> 
> Video of '74 Carrera with Sycip Rally muffler / R-shields


Aural orgasm! Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

cohenfive said:


> my car stays in the garage....i got the car a month ago and just got the roof rack for it so this will be taking me to rides soon....in the driveway is our subi wagon (wife's car), vw jetta (son's car and station car) and our beat up minivan (transport vehicle)...


Wow! Double wow when it earns a roof rack.

fc


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I've had many sportbikes, the last shown below and one of two favs. 1998 VFR the model before it got neutered by honda. A few mods, it was geared -1 in front, PCIII, exhaust and helibars for comfort. 

With that sold, we're left with the slackermobile, an '05 A4. Its APR reflashed for a little more boost but its still a pig. I have plans for a sport/play car in the next few years. 997 C4S maybe, or we might stay a single car family and do an S4. 

Agree about the porsche thing, check 6speed and teamspeed. Lots of folks track and mod their p-cars.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jtkkz said:


> 1974 Porsche Carrera # 335 out of 528 original Gulf Blue = sold it a few months ago


Beautiful!

Hurts to have to sell em'. I miss my 66.


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

francois said:


> Nice man. It seems folks are very scared of modding a Porsche. I guess you just got to do it right.
> 
> How many miles on that thing and how much did you let it go for?
> 
> fc


I helped built that motor, we fully modified it and were able to get maximum HP out of the orginal 2.7 block without boring it out and going twin plug. We got about 260HP and was dynoed at 221HP at rear wheels. The '74 911 was the real last of the lite weight 911's.

It was a blast to drive  it will be missed


----------



## angry_fergus (Jun 7, 2009)

jtkkz said:


> Here is a vid of the car
> 
> Video of '74 Carrera with Sycip Rally muffler / R-shields


Laughing with maniacal delight at the sweet mechanical assualt on my ears.
(my wife thinks i've lost it)


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Honda Odyssey and Mercedez R350. Yes, I have two minivans.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*'76 Toyota*

Marvin was named by his previous owner. 

1976 FJ40, original paint, 2f 4.2l straight six, four speed, soon to have AA Orion 4:1 transfer case
1990 FJ62 front axle, chromoly shafts and birfs, '96 Toyota electric locker, 1973 FJ55 wagon springs
1996 FZJ80 full-floating rear axle, narrowed to fit, custom chromo shafts, Toyota electric locker, FJ62 wagon springs
Treadwright retreads
Soon to have factory canvas soft top


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ That is sweet! Although I'm a fast vehicle guy by nature I miss a few of my offroad vehicles.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

big_slacker said:


> ^^ That is sweet! Although I'm a fast vehicle guy by nature I miss a few of my offroad vehicles.


Oh, and a phantom black 2007 A4 2.0t quattro Titanium and SLine pkgs, APR software and Stasis exhaust. I get my fill of fast. 

Find another car in this thread that has 250hp and regularly averages 30mpg. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

jtkkz said:


> 1974 Porsche Carrera # 335 out of 528 original Gulf Blue = sold it a few months ago


Nice- very clean. We had a 930 that I miss dearly


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

jtkkz said:


> I helped built that motor, we fully modified it and were able to get maximum HP out of the orginal 2.7 block without boring it out and going twin plug. We got about 260HP and was dynoed at 221HP at rear wheels. The '74 911 was the real last of the lite weight 911's.
> 
> It was a blast to drive  it will be missed


They just don't make true driver's cars like that anymore.  Thank you for sharing the beautiful picture and the freakin-A-awesome videos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Meanwhile, back in 1989 I had the opportunity to buy, for a mere $8,000.00, a 1982 (or was it 1983???) Audi S1 Quattro Sport Coupe. All it reportedly needed was a valve job. I apparently was the stupidest person on the planet at the time, as I passed it up. Meanwhile, try to find one for less than $80,000.00. Good luck with that. Amazing car. I will never know how amazing it could have been.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Nothing like a blacked out A4 quattro for just about the perfect daily driver. :thumbsup:



Fast Eddy said:


> Oh, and a phantom black 2007 A4 2.0t quattro Titanium and SLine pkgs, APR software and Stasis exhaust. I get my fill of fast.
> 
> Find another car in this thread that has 250hp and regularly averages 30mpg. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

2010 Toyota 4Runner Trail Edition


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Looks a lot different*



Fast Eddy said:


> Marvin was named by his previous owner.
> 
> 1976 FJ40, original paint, 2f 4.2l straight six, four speed, soon to have AA Orion 4:1 transfer case
> 1990 FJ62 front axle, chromoly shafts and birfs, '96 Toyota electric locker, 1973 FJ55 wagon springs
> ...


then the last time i saw it. wheels and tires are different....lift ....no?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jrm said:


> then the last time i saw it. wheels and tires are different....lift ....no?


fast eddy doesn't ride as much as he futzes with his car unfortunately. :skep:

fc


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

francois said:


> fast eddy doesn't ride as much as he futzes with his car unfortunately. :skep:
> 
> fc


Rumor is that he futzes with his car more than he drives it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

zorg said:


> Rumor is that he futzes with his car more than he drives it.


Some say that he sold his right testicle to pay for a broken driveshaft.

fc


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

francois said:


> Some say that he sold his right testicle to pay for a broken driveshaft.
> 
> fc


If history is a good predictor of the future, that might make him even faster on the bike!!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Fast Eddy said:


> ...
> Find another car in this thread that has 250hp and regularly averages 30mpg. Anyone? Bueller?


mine's 460hp.....but i only get like 9mpg 

granted...it's a really 'exciting' 9mpg


----------



## vic06 (Nov 24, 2010)

VERY interesting rides so far!
My cage is a 2007 Honda Civic SI and the big bicycle is a 2006 Honda 599.


----------



## sactojesse (Apr 19, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Dooope. Any mods?


Yes. It's currently running a Stage 2 Cobb AccessPort map w/ a Bosal uppipe, Cobb catted downpipe, stock mid-pipe, and XO2 Racing axle back. ACT HD clutch kit w/ WRX single mass flywheel. Bilstein HDs on all four corners w/ STI pinks up front and Japan domestic market (JDM) Legacy GT wagon springs rear with a JDM Legacy GT 20 mm rear sway bar. Also, I have the STI (made by Defi) triple gauge pack (boost, oil pressure, coolant temperature) installed. Oh yeah, wheels are gun metallic 17 x 7.5 Rota G-Force w/ Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Fast Eddy said:


> Oh, and a phantom black 2007 A4 2.0t quattro Titanium and SLine pkgs, APR software and Stasis exhaust. I get my fill of fast.
> 
> *Find another car in this thread that has 250hp and regularly averages 30mpg. Anyone? Bueller?*


:raises hand:

33.4mpg on the way back to Sac from Canadia!

I can regularly average 30 if I keep the tires from spinning


----------



## krazychowmein (Jun 27, 2008)

Car now has the 2000-2001 gunmetal wheels on it.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are mine:

I know, I know... it's wrong to use the roadster for a BTV (Bike Transport Vehicle). Shows you where my priorities are now.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

CHUM said:


> mine's 460hp.....but i only get like 9mpg
> 
> granted...it's a really 'exciting' 9mpg


My Corvette was a bit over 500hp, but the best I could ever manage was about 7.5mpg. I blame the 3x2bbl. At least it was with the top down.

Guilty as charged by the peanut gallery. I've only ridden a couple times since Downieville even counting bike party, but I've spent about 160 hours on Marvin's suspension.

I'm planning my comeback...


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

jrm said:


> then the last time i saw it. wheels and tires are different....lift ....no?


It's different right down to the VIN. I bought another one so I could play without destroying the originality of the other one. Nick is going to drive it to school.

The lift comes from putting the springs on top of the axles as opposed to beneath as is original (SOA). Even keeping it as low as we could with the bigger tires the running boards are about 8" higher than stock. The axles are also 3" wider than stock, so it is similar stability-wise. I finished it up in a hurry to get to an event at Pismo Beach, so I need to do some brake work before I really get to drive it around much.


----------



## Larry_flint (Jul 7, 2010)

*This and some others*








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Thunderhill[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## Duncan1104 (Aug 4, 2007)

PG256 said:


> God's chariot... :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's my e36 lowered on style 5s and a few other mods.


Nice e36. Reminds me of my friends before he put BBS RK's on it.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

and larry flint wins!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I love mine!*



big_slacker said:



> Nothing like a blacked out A4 quattro for just about the perfect daily driver. :thumbsup:


If I could only keep my foot off the gas in lower gears, I might actually return good gas mileage. If I don't drive like a hooligan, and don't hit stop and go traffic, I can almost get 30 mpg average for a tank.

Folks say AWD is completely unnecessary in NorCal (in the lowlands, at least). True, but even on dry pavement, the improvement in the way the car handles is amazing. You can apply as much power as the car has (granted, which isn't tons unchipped, but certainly decent), and no drama, no squealing tires... the car just goes, pretty much no matter which way the car is pointed.

Yeah, amazing car. I would love to get a newer one with the 2.0t and 6 speed manual.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> Folks say AWD is completely unnecessary in NorCal (in the lowlands, at least). True, but even on dry pavement, the improvement in the way the car handles is amazing. You can apply as much power as the car has (granted, which isn't tons unchipped, but certainly decent), and no drama, no squealing tires... the car just goes, pretty much no matter which way the car is pointed.


Even in the rain. The 2.0t quattro will absolutely smoke a 335i 0-60 if it's wet. Did I mention mine is a 6-speed? Well now I did.

I liked my 1.8t GLI Jetta pretty well, but the 1wd aspect spoiled it completely.


----------



## jdubsl2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Fast Eddy said:


> Even in the rain. The 2.0t quattro will absolutely smoke a 335i 0-60 if it's wet. Did I mention mine is a 6-speed? Well now I did.
> 
> I liked my 1.8t GLI Jetta pretty well, but the 1wd aspect spoiled it completely.


Doesn't it suck not being able to do a burn out? 

Give me a call if you're ever around. I just went past the 500mi break-in period of some new tires!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sactojesse said:


> Yes. It's currently running a Stage 2 Cobb AccessPort map w/ a Bosal uppipe, Cobb catted downpipe, stock mid-pipe, and XO2 Racing axle back. ACT HD clutch kit w/ WRX single mass flywheel. Bilstein HDs on all four corners w/ STI pinks up front and Japan domestic market (JDM) Legacy GT wagon springs rear with a JDM Legacy GT 20 mm rear sway bar. Also, I have the STI (made by Defi) triple gauge pack (boost, oil pressure, coolant temperature) installed. Oh yeah, wheels are gun metallic 17 x 7.5 Rota G-Force w/ Continental ExtremeContact DWS tires.


Nice. Let me know when you want to sell it. I want!


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

The one in the back is my '65 Mini Cooper S. It's right hand drive, from Australia. The one in front is my multi-purpose transporter and boring daily driver.








[/URL]


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

You guys have some fancy cars. I've never been a car guy (although i appreciate them) but I sure do love my stock truck. 

For the first time in a long time I only have one motorcycle in my garage though. Motorcycles ruined my life.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jdubsl2 said:


> To regain the man points lost when driving the minivan...


Driving a minivan actually gains you man point.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Real Men Drive Minivans*



Curmy said:


> Driving a minivan actually gains you man point.


Don't you know real men drive minivans? Click on the image below to read the article.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I've been an AWD fan since buying my first, a 1st gen eclipse turbo AWD, in Portland OR. Previous to that I had a mildly modded '69 mustang. Every time it rained (almost every day up there) I was spinning the rear from every stoplight and sometimes just randomly when I gave it too much gas.

Contrast that to the eclipse where you can rev to 5k and drop the clutch, it just chirped the tires and away you went.

For a fun car in norcal RWD is ok, but for a daily driver I think AWD is a huge plus. Ask 997tt, he's got AWD as well. I love me some 911 turbos, thats an everyday supercar. :thumbsup:



Fast Eddy said:


> Even in the rain. The 2.0t quattro will absolutely smoke a 335i 0-60 if it's wet. Did I mention mine is a 6-speed? Well now I did.
> 
> I liked my 1.8t GLI Jetta pretty well, but the 1wd aspect spoiled it completely.


----------



## Larry_flint (Jul 7, 2010)

What did I win? 



motorbacon said:


> and larry flint wins!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice..*



Fast Eddy said:


> It's different right down to the VIN. I bought another one so I could play without destroying the originality of the other one. Nick is going to drive it to school.
> 
> The lift comes from putting the springs on top of the axles as opposed to beneath as is original (SOA). Even keeping it as low as we could with the bigger tires the running boards are about 8" higher than stock. The axles are also 3" wider than stock, so it is similar stability-wise. I finished it up in a hurry to get to an event at Pismo Beach, so I need to do some brake work before I really get to drive it around much.


So your piecing the other one out?


----------



## sactojesse (Apr 19, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice. Let me know when you want to sell it. I want!


Thanks. No plans to sell it in the near future. Only around 900 Legacy GT Limited wagons with manual transmissions were sold in the U.S. and Canada and only about 190 were in my particular color combo (silver/black). I've owned it since new and I think I'll be keeping it for a while.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

jrm said:


> So your piecing the other one out?


Au contraire. Keeping it just like it is, was and how you remember.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

996TT said:


> If you're driving for pleasure, who cares about mpg?
> 
> 500+ hp/500+ tq and I can get anywhere from 7 mpg to 24 mpg.
> 
> You can probably guess which end of that range is the most fun, even if it's even more expensive because it's done with silly priced race gas.


I will fully agree that your car would be a lot more fun, and I'd trade for the mileage in a second. There aren't many people to whom I could say that.

One of my HS buddies has a 2007 turbo in black with black wheels. He's such a tease.

You might have seen him around Thunderhill or Sears Pt. He races an electric blue '75 911, full-race, trailer queen. His name is Scott.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

Wow, you guys have a lot of fancy cars! I'm rocking my wife's old '97 integra and will hit 260K miles tomorrow. We got my wife a used 2005 Volvo V50 T5 a few years back and we've been pretty happy with that. But it's time for me to upgrade. If I get the job I've been interviewing for (fingers and toes crossed), I won't need a car for my commute most days. If that's the case, I think we're going to get my wife a 2008 or 2009 Acura TSX, and I'll use the Volvo on an as needed basis/bike hauler. 

If the job doesn't work out, I need to find myself a decent used car I can put 20K+ miles a year on that gets good gas mileage. Maybe a GTI, or even just upgrading the Integra with an RSX.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

With Family = Honda Pilot
With bikes/friends = Nissan Titan 4door/longbed
With nature = 1983 CJ-7 (does the user name make sense now?) 
Things that are stock = engine block, transfercase, frame rails and parts of the body.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ours....*

...is the rig on the right.


----------



## 06CVPI (Oct 22, 2010)

My Ponty..




























And my Tacoma..










And sometimes my bikes..


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

maleonardphi said:


> Wow, you guys have a lot of fancy cars! I'm rocking my wife's old '97 integra and will hit 260K miles tomorrow. We got my wife a used 2005 Volvo V50 T5 a few years back and we've been pretty happy with that. But it's time for me to upgrade. If I get the job I've been interviewing for (fingers and toes crossed), I won't need a car for my commute most days. If that's the case, I think we're going to get my wife a 2008 or 2009 Acura TSX, and I'll use the Volvo on an as needed basis/bike hauler.
> 
> If the job doesn't work out, I need to find myself a decent used car I can put 20K+ miles a year on that gets good gas mileage. Maybe a GTI, or even just upgrading the Integra with an RSX.


RSX is in demand apparently in the used market.

You need the VW Golf TDI. So awesome!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Fast Eddy said:


> Oh, and a phantom black 2007 A4 2.0t quattro Titanium and SLine pkgs, APR software and Stasis exhaust. I get my fill of fast.
> 
> Find another car in this thread that has 250hp and regularly averages 30mpg. Anyone? Bueller?


I'm starting to think that the upper limits of mileage is irrelevant. Sure you CAN get 30mpg but what is your actual average over the last 1000 miles? This is what the car is really doing and what you are using/enjoying it for.

My Mini Cooper does 33.1 mpg when I soft pedal it on the freeway. But my average for the last 2000 miles according to the trip computer.... 23.7 mpg.

I'm curious what I would average out on a VW TDI. It's fun and crazy torquey at low rpms and doesn't like to be revved.

fc


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

francois said:


> I'm starting to think that the upper limits of mileage is irrelevant. Sure you CAN get 30mpg but what is your actual average over the last 1000 miles? This is what the car is really doing and what you are using/enjoying it for.
> 
> My Mini Cooper does 33.1 mpg when I soft pedal it on the freeway. But my average for the last 2000 miles according to the trip computer.... 23.7 mpg.
> 
> ...


I've been averaging 31-33 with the trusty Integra over the last 200K miles or so. Thats part of the reason why I haven't replaced it sooner, that coupled with the fact that I had to park in a crappy alley in SF for 5 years.

Now that we're in San Mateo and we have a garage, it's time to bring my '66 Mustang down from my parents house. I've probably put less than 500 miles on it in the last 10 years since graduating from college.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

I hope they bring over the V6 TDI A4 quattro stick. I would be all over that car






(... in 10 years when the used price drops so I can actually afford one)


----------



## Mountain_Smith (Aug 11, 2004)

francois said:


> I'm curious what I would average out on a VW TDI. It's fun and crazy torquey at low rpms and doesn't like to be revved.
> 
> fc


In my VW V10 TDI, I can't stay off the skinny pedal. I'm also driving it around the city a lot. On mixed driving tanks, I get somewhere around 17 mpg. On long highway trips I get around 23 mpg. These numbers can drop as low as 12 or go up to 24-25 depending on mood, etc. . .

Long term mpg in the V10 TDI: almost 19 mpg.

On my A3 TDI (same engine as in the Jetta) I get in the low 30's when I drive it. My wife commutes in it down to San Jose from San Francisco and she gets around 42 mpg when she drives it.

Long term mpg in the A3 TDI: right around 40 mpg.

I find the torque addicting on the TDIs and abuse them as such.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

At one point, I had a chipped 1.9tdi in the rabbit. People where so confused when I would merge on freeways. Ended up with a lumpy idle 2 liter 16v on Megasquirt that made around 150 at the wheels on a half ass tune in a 1600lb car. I miss that car.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Mountain_Smith said:


> In my VW V10 TDI, I can't stay off the skinny pedal. I'm also driving it around the city a lot. On mixed driving tanks, I get somewhere around 17 mpg. On long highway trips I get around 23 mpg. These numbers can drop as low as 12 or go up to 24-25 depending on mood, etc. . .
> 
> Long term mpg in the V10 TDI: almost 19 mpg.
> 
> ...


Good insight man. I drove the Touareg V6 TDI and that was awesome. There was enough power. This year, they are dropping 400 lbs on that vehicle so it might be a real contender.

I drove some VW car TDIs too. I think I will end up in the 30s mpgs after several thousand miles.

fc


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

francois said:


> what is your actual average over the last 1000 miles?


Actual over 1000mi is 29.something. It _can_ get 35mpg if you set the cruise at 65 and sit in the slow lane. Since I'm mostly commuting, I often see over 30 for a one-tank average. What kills me is the 9pm race from the parking lot onto the freeway when there's no one around. That mile will reduce my one-way commute mileage by 3mpg.

That night Justin and I met you guys at the gap I got about 15mpg from work.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I find it odd that people keep track of mileage at all. I just fill the car up like once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## kuuk (May 26, 2008)

I've got an old picture of that same section of the Rubicon. Had an 85 CJ7 for a few years. Nice rig.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Come on. Someone on this forum has to have a 458.*

http://www.evo.co.uk/videos/planetevovideos/244516/ferrari_458_road.html


----------



## kuuk (May 26, 2008)

33 mpg in town only on the wifes Jetta TDI, barely touches the freeway.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> I hope they bring over the V6 TDI A4 quattro stick. I would be all over that car


If they made it in a wagon version that didn't have electrical problems (pretty much every VW/Audi between 1982 - when???) then I'd get one. Wagons rock. They are like SUVs for civilized people who drive considerately.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

1999 Subi 
View attachment 584359


2005 Z-71 
View attachment 584360


1969 Cutlass "S"

View attachment 584363
View attachment 584361


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's some Mini Cooper motoring.

The BMW chassis is JeffH's. He worked on my car and you can see my crew chief inspecting the work.

I have some a few driving videos but I might get banned  

fc


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

Hate you Francois. I was just thinking about pulling out the Scirocco and heading up Hamilton just to clear my mind before finals. Guess I have to do it now.....thanks. haha.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

motorbacon said:


> Hate you Francois. I was just thinking about pulling out the Scirocco and heading up Hamilton just to clear my mind before finals. Guess I have to do it now.....thanks. haha.


Hamilton is a brutal road in terms of harshness. Gotta take it easy on that one.

This is a good one of the Cooper. Supercharger/Exhaust concert.


----------



## pmarshall (Nov 4, 2007)

snowjnky said:


> 1999 Subi
> View attachment 584359
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chris,

I used to have a 69 Buick skylark. Your cutlass reminds me of mine just because the body style and I am sure your probably has a 350 in it. Unfortunately mine was the super un-cool 4 door model. I used to have an "Isky" camshaft sticker in the rear window but secretly I had nothing. Just the stock 350 with a 4 barrel. It really was a grandmas car- my grandmas. Of all the cars I owned, I wish I never sold my 72' 240Z. I used race 911's up big basin all the time. Mine would understeer and theirs would step out in the rear with massive oversteer. Fun times and not sure how I am not dead.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

francois said:


> Hamilton is a brutal road in terms of harshness. Gotta take it easy on that one.


heh, I know. I used to take my old rabbit out there. 600# front springs with revalved bilsteins and 450 # rears in a 1600 pound car. Spent more time in the air than on the pavement.


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

francois said:


> You guys have never seen my samba bus huh? It matches the samba bike.
> 
> fc


Francis, is that your bus?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jtkkz said:


> Francis, is that your bus?


No, but I'll sell it to you! How much do you think it's worth? It's flawless inside and out.

It's a Half Moon Bay resident and that vehicle stops people in their tracks!










fc


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

those buses are starting to fetch good $$ looks very nice...

I am starting to get interested in the mini cooper S .....


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

pmarshall said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> I used to have a 69 Buick skylark. Your cutlass reminds me of mine just because the body style and I am sure your probably has a 350 in it. Unfortunately mine was the super un-cool 4 door model. I used to have an "Isky" camshaft sticker in the rear window but secretly I had nothing. Just the stock 350 with a 4 barrel. It really was a grandmas car- my grandmas. Of all the cars I owned, I wish I never sold my 72' 240Z. I used race 911's up big basin all the time. Mine would understeer and theirs would step out in the rear with massive oversteer. Fun times and not sure how I am not dead.


Mine started as a Olds Gut-less granny car; not anymore  Actually I am the 2nd and 4th owner of the car. I sold it about eight years ago(to pay off bills) to my good friend, who just happens to be a pretty good mechanic in MV. After he went to work on it for about 3 years he neede to "pay off bills." I just happen to run into him on a Friday morning before a Good Guys Car Show where he was going to sell it. I saved him a trip to fairgrounds and bought it back from him. The only thing mechanically left to do was a mini starter and transmission. So I but a rebuilt 700r4 from a corvette which does real nice with 3.93 gears 

I'll have to swing it, literally, by Roy's sometime.


----------



## Larry_flint (Jul 7, 2010)

motorbacon said:


> heh, I know. I used to take my old rabbit out there. 600# front springs with revalved bilsteins and 450 # rears in a 1600 pound car. Spent more time in the air than on the pavement.


You should take it to the track! My Audi is set up with 400# front, and 500# rear. 
I use to have rabbit (A1) 76 and 84. miss them.
some videos





 This is on my buddy's page

http://www.youtube.com/user/HAVASU1985#p/a/u/1/gZQ-IK7wCkc


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

I tracked both the GTI and the GLI. Both were sold though, and now I'm building a ungodly large valve head for a 1.6 (square bottom end) which will end up with around 12:1 static cr, but with the cam I have it'll drop it down to about 10:1 DRC. Funny thing is I don't even have a car for this motor, yet. :?


----------



## pmarshall (Nov 4, 2007)

Chris,

With those gears in back, breaking the rear loose must be pretty darn easy! That is what makes those boats so fun to drive in the rain. You can throttle steer all day long. Next week I am up for a ride on thurs or fri. I want to hit demo if I can on friday. I have to drive my wife over to santa cruz and was thinking about doing a 40 mile ride up Nisene Marks to demo and back if weather ok. PM me if you want/can. I'll give you my phone#. Didn't realize you live so close. I have done this before and met my buddies up in demo for a loop.

Paul


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*Clamper!?!?*

oops...see zombies


----------



## nsomniac (Dec 1, 2009)

The wife's









My daily (in winter and inclement weather)









For fun









For more fun


----------



## ICONCLS (Sep 17, 2010)

*6 Turbos, 11.6 Liters, 1330 AWD stock HP*










Nice to see a large VAG contingent.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh... odd*



Leopold Porkstacker said:


> If they made it in a wagon version that didn't have electrical problems (pretty much every VW/Audi between 1982 - when???) then I'd get one. Wagons rock. They are like SUVs for civilized people who drive considerately.


I've owned 7 VWs and Audis over the last 25 years, easily logged over 600k miles in them, and only my 79 Scirocco gave me any grief.

That car had the old style relay board with the bullet type fuses mounted directly above the driver's wet feet. The fuses corroded easily, but it was an easy fix. Just take the fuses out once in a while and polish the ends up, pop them back in. Done. At random, one of the headlights would cut out if I didn't.

Another big source of electrical problems is that owners always neglected to clean out the roof drains that go through the body. If junk collected in there, the water would back up into the cabin and pool around the computers mounted under the seats or in the trunk or under the hood. It is part of the Stealership 30k service interval, but they often skipped it.

My list:

1980 Rabbit - 160k miles
1979 Scirocco 320k miles
1987 Jetta 270k miles
1997 Jetta GLX VR6(we only put 10k on this one ourselves)
1999 Audi A4 Avant 1.8t quattro manual
2002 Audi A4 Sedan 1.8t quattro manual, sport. I guess I'm having a minor issue with the sunroof switch. I have to sometimes fumble with it to get the sunroof to open or close.

My mom owned:

62 Barndoor VW Bus, bought in '63 with 3k miles on it... sold it with 650k miles on it. It was exactly the same two tone color as the one Francois posted, but without the 17 upper windows, and no roof racks. It was rusted so badly my mom had to sell it.

72 Bus... what a POS. First year of electronic engine management, and it was always breaking down.
Now she drives a 2004 Jetta Wagon 2.0 Automatic. Bought it new off the lot and has 60k miles on it. Never one singe issue... not one. Even her two Toyotas needed some dealer attention in the first 50k miles.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

Had one of these:










Had one of these:










Still have:










Still have:










Currently driving (slush box and all):










Wifey took over our Expedition:










Had an 02 WRX (fun car w/ 5 speed). No pic.

Had the first model year IS300 (Lemon, lemon, lemon !!!!!!)

Before that, 97 Maxima, 95 Civic.

And my first and still my favorite (long gone): 1981 Datsun 210 SL "fastback" in desert yellow. Looked like this, but with rectangular headlights:


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Just bikes. The cars stays outside.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Not as fancy as some stuff in here but I like 'er just fine. I am fixin' to get a Miata too though. Likely a 1st gen, mayyybe a 3rd gen.


----------



## WhiteWhiskey13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Have or have had cars...





































My Favorites... sorry for so many pictures

Excluded are my 95 vr6 Passat beater
88 Merkur xr4ti
86 Dodge Shelby Charger
Built 2001 Mustang Bullitt...


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

My daily driver & bike hauler (trunk rack not shown)....










And this, that Ive been restoring & modding for some cone dodging action.....


----------



## Reign rider (Oct 30, 2008)

2006 Audi A4 3.2L 

2006 VW Jetta 2.5L

2001 Harley Davidson Sportster 1687 CC

2004 Harley Davidson Sportster 883 CC

Both cars set up with racks for either 4 bikes or convert to winter and carry 4 boards.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

2005 Chrysler PT Cruiser Touring Edition, the picture was taken outside my college apartment last winter in Houghton, MI. Lots of cargo space when you fold the rear seats down. My bike fits when you remove the front wheel


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

M6 
I remove the saddle/post & wheels and fit my bike in the trunk. Otherwise I have an S-10 P/U I use for wilderness trailheads.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Not a great picture but whatever...


----------



## bwfox (Dec 22, 2010)

francois said:


> I'm starting to think that the upper limits of mileage is irrelevant. Sure you CAN get 30mpg but what is your actual average over the last 1000 miles? This is what the car is really doing and what you are using/enjoying it for.
> 
> My Mini Cooper does 33.1 mpg when I soft pedal it on the freeway. But my average for the last 2000 miles according to the trip computer.... 23.7 mpg.
> 
> ...


I have a 2010 Jetta Sportwagen TDI. I get 50mpg on the highway and 40-45 the rest of the time. I have a small trailer I can tow a single motorcycle or ATV on and it gets 40 towing. If I put bikes on top, the mileage drops to 40-42.
The perf of the little turbo diesel is amazing. It really makes you understand the difference between torque and horsepower. A small car that can really tow and never has to downshift going over summits.
Bert


----------



## ihaveagibsonsg (Nov 29, 2010)

motorbacon said:


> I've noticed a lot of the people who post here are also automotive enthusiasts, so I was curious, what is in your driveway right now? I'll allow posts of previous cars, albeit interesting cars. (pshop your plates out if paranoid)
> 
> Currently:
> daily, gti swap project, lifted fox project, and the 75 rocco.
> ...


----------



## JPinFL (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine: '01 Toyota Tacoma Extra-Cab 4x4
Wife's: '00 Mitsubishi Mirage
Daughter's: '04 Toyota Tacoma 2WD

It's awesome not having car payments for the last 7+ years. No need in getting a new car for a couple of years. The ones we have are still running strong. And the little one won't be driving for another 2 years.


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

ICONCLS said:


> Nice to see a large VAG contingent.


Someone else on here has a GTR!!! YOUR THE MAN!!! here's mine


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's my daily driver. Also my first vehicle of my own (not too bad for an 18 year old:thumbsup. 1994 Chevy Z71. 6" Fabtech lift. Centerline Hellcat 16" wheels. 35" BFG All Terrain tires. Flowmaster exhaust. Still doing body work. The previous owner's daughter rolled it gently on its side and all I have left to do is the bedside. Also sorry for the crappy cell pic. This was after a long day of loading, hauling, and unloading horse manure (6 truckloads), so it's covered in mud, snow, and you can imagine what else. I have a 2x10 piece of pine lumber in the back with 3 bike mounts on it and also have a 2 bike Yakima rack for the hitch. Will post pics of the good side, cleaned up, with bikes some day. . .


----------



## KS1 (Jan 7, 2011)

2010 Wrangler Unlimited (mine)
2011 BMW 328i X-Drive (hers)
1966 VW Beetle (project for sale)


----------



## romanl (Jul 31, 2010)

here's on in the drive way and two out having fun


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Brutus - my grandfather's old truck. He's always had a Brutus (from Popeye) magnet in his truck since I can ever remember, and it's still in this one (I know it was Bluto a lot of times too, but this one's marked Brutus). 









Nolan's 32 Ford









And no pics, but a 1997 LeSabre (winter), and a 2007 Passat Wolfsburg (summer).


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

Truck
















And it's new friend
















The fiancee's car


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Still kicking ass after 65 years


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

rollswithpogies said:


> Still kicking ass after 65 years


Now this here is one vehicle that I WILL own in the future!


----------



## aggiem3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Current Daily/Track/Auto-x/Bike Hauler. 99 M3: with the usual suspect on the roof! Recently replaced this tray with some nice Thule fork-mount units (too much movement on the yakima).










:thumbsup:


----------



## gaveup (Jan 17, 2011)

Er. I just have a 2010 370Z. 

This thread makes me feel poor. Thanks guys


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is my daily driver / 1/4 mile toy / trackday toy... minus the bike rack.

2008 Mustang GT/CS... 469rwhp. 

Too many mods to list...

Hoping to pick up an early 2000s Nissan Frontier for daily duties soon.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

*SunGuy*

Celica Alltrac how did you find one of those? Is it in good shape or did some teenager have it?


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

<<<< These two
and others...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What's up with the steelies man? :nono: :nonod:


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Yr 2000 Honda Insight bought used. 62.5 lifetime MPG. Now at 91,000 miles. On a California To Colorado trip I ringed 720 miles out of a 10 gal tank, 72 MPG. Bike and camping gear inside the car. My previous car was a Miata and I am not disappointed in the cars handling for a car that was optimized as the most efficient production gas burner to date. If I go a steady 55 MPG on a smooth, flat road (optimal conditions), that it gets 100 MPG.


----------



## Miles2go (Nov 4, 2006)

USAF said:


> M6
> I remove the saddle/post & wheels and fit my bike in the trunk. Otherwise I have an S-10 P/U I use for wilderness trailheads.


Your user ID caught my eye. My user name could be USAF RET, & my first of many BMWs was a 635CSi, and I later had an 87 M6. Currently a 6spd X5. The last M I had was the M Roadster. No bikes in that trunk.


----------



## Miles2go (Nov 4, 2006)

I consider most of Colorado to be my DRIVE-way.


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I don't get 100mpg but,


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What's up with the steelies man? :nono: :nonod:


What's wrong with steelies?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Phierce said:


> What's wrong with steelies?


I've just never seen steelies on that nice of a vehicle.


----------



## whiterp199 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is my baby.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Nothing special. But it gets 40 mpg and will spank the hairless posteriors of anything in this thread, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

almost anything.......


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

2 Focus wagons w racks(awesome room w 30-32 mpg).

POS Ford Ranger truck.

And these 2. I live next door to Deals Gap. 
07 750








Hooligan bike. 08 Dizzer sumo.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I've just never seen steelies on that nice of a vehicle.


Not mine (below), but steelies is a very common off-road mod... lets you mount up serious mud tires for off-road trips, then switch back to the normal wheels the rest of the time. And if you rash them up, bend them, whatever then they are easily and cheaply replaced.


----------



## g34343greg (Dec 16, 2010)

2010 MX-5 prht
















2008 GSXR 600








1973 CB350 (in a million pieces and not running right now)


----------

